# عمارة التكنولوجيا المتقدمة [High -Tech]



## ايمن عاصم (28 سبتمبر 2009)

*عمارة التكنولوجيا المتقدمة*

[High -Tech]​ 

*ظهر في القرن العشرين العديد من الاتجاهات المعمارية المختلفة والمتتالية من المنطقية الي الذاتية الي الابتكارية ثم الي الحركية ثم الى اللامبالاة و بالطبع هذه الاتجاهات المعمارية تأثرت كثيراً بالجوانب السياسية والاقتصادية والاجتماعية بالإضافة الى الجوانب الفنية والنظرية مثل تأثير القيم التشكيلية للآلة أو الطابع العالمى أو نظرية الفراغ والزمن أو الصدق في التعبير عن المادة ,أو تأثير المنجزات التكنولوجية الحديثة فىالانشاء مثل استعمال الحديد أو الزجاج أو البلاستيك .*

ففي أواخر التسعينات ظهر اتجاه معماري جديد في الغرب أطلق علية [High -Tech] أو المعمارية المتقدمة والطبع ظهر هذا الاتجاه نتيجة للتقدم التكنولوجي والصناعى الخطير مع ظهور مواد إنشائية حديثه ومتنوعة مثل الصلب و الزجاج والبلاستيك والفيبرجلاحس ولذلك نجد أن الفنانين المعماريين قد هجروا المواد التقليدية مثل الحجر والخشب والبرونز والرخام والطين كما هجروا أيضا الأشكال الطبيعية واتجهوا الى التجريد وذلك كرد فعل لاعتقاد الناس أنة اصبح اكثر على الطبيعة .
كان تأثير الآلة واضحا في عمارة التكنولوجيا المتقدمة التى توحى بغلافها المعدنى الانسيابى اللامع بأنها هبطت من الفضاء ,بعكس العمارة الكلاسيكية المغطاة بالحجر والتى تبدو كأنها نبت من الأرض ,وأن لها جذورها الضاربة في التاريخ.
هذه الحداثة المتوهجة في عمارة التكنولوجيا المتقدمة تأتى نتيجة للانفصال الواضح عن تأثير المعمارى والبيئة الطبيعية ,في مقابل المظهر الصناعى في التشكيل والإنشاء باستخدام عناصر إنشائية قياسية سابقة التصنيع ومواد مصنعة بالدرجة الأولى ..مما يعطى مرونة وسرعة وكفاءة واقتصاد في التكاليف وينتج عن ذلك كله عمارة حرة تعبر بصراحة عن مواد البناء الصناعية لا تحكمها أسس جمالية أو ذوق شخصى وإنما يحكمها المنطق الإنشائي ويقول أنصار اتجـــــــاه [High -Tech]أن الجمال ينبع هنا تلقائيا من الكفاءة الميكانيكية و الوظيفة تماما كما توصف المعادلة الرياضية بالجمال عندما تكون صحيحة وتفتقد هذا الانسجام والاتزان عندما تكون غير صحيحة فهم يؤمنون بان القيم الجمالية للعمارة تنبع من المنطق الواضح المتزن في الفكرة التصميمية وبالتالى فان الدعوة بان عنصر الجمال يكاد يكون غير ممثل في عمارة التكنولوجيا المتقدمة تكون غير موضوعية من وجهة نظرهم لان العنصر الجمالى لا يغيب عن فكر وأيدلوجية هذا الاتجاه .
وبالرغم من أن أهم العناصر في عمارة التكنولوجيا المتقدمة [High -Tech] هى سبق التصنيع والوظيفة وعدم التقييد بالأسس الجمالية إلا أن أنصار هذا الاتجاه يؤكدون أن عمارة التكنولوجيا إعادة للحرف دورها في صناعة البناء حيث تتطلب المنشآت المعدنية الخفيفة دقة متناهية في التفاصيل الإنشائية نظرا لتعدد المتغيرات والمتطلبات أثناء التنفيذ بحيث لا يمكن الاعتماد فقط على كفاءة المصمم وإنما لابد من التأكد من توفر الخبرة والمهارة والقدرة على التخيل لدى فريق العمل في الموقع وذلك لمواجه المشكلات التى تظهر أثناء التنفيذ في مثل هذه المشروعات ففي المبانى التقليدية يقوم المعمارى بتصميم المبنى ثم يوضع التصميم الإنشائي ثم تقوم الأيدى العاملة بتنفيذه .
أما في مبانى التكنولوجيا المتقدمة فلم تعد هذه التخصصات محددة كما هو الحال في المبانى التقليدية حيث تتطلب المنشآت المعدنية معرفة المصمم بكل تفاصيل التصنيع والتنفيذ وهو ما يصعب تحقيقه وبالتالى يعمل فريق التصميم والتنفيذ بأسلوب الوحدة البحثية في مجال الصناعة بحيث تكون هناك علاقة قوية بين الفكرة التصميمية ومواد البناء وأسلوب الإنشاء .
وكما ذكرنا من قبل فقد تأثر الفنانون والمعماريون بالتقدم التكنولوجي وكما ظهر هذا جليا في العمارة التكنولوجية فقد ظهر أيضا في ( الفن الصناعى ) والذى كان من أهم رواده أنطونى كارو .فقد تأثر الفن .خاصة النحت بالعمارة كما تأثرت العمارة بالفن واشتركا في 
كسر المفاهيم ووسائل التعبير في سبيل المثال بدأت الألوان الصارخة - التى استعملها ( كارو ) في أعماله - تصبح من الملامح الرئيسية في عمارة التكنولوجيا بدلا من الألوان المحددة للمنشآت المعدنية – الأبيض و الأسود ة و الرمادى – التى كانت تميز مدرسة ميزفان ديروه في الستينات وطغت الأهمية الجمالية للألوان على الوظيفية ..حتى أن المعمارى نورمان فوستر كان مستعدا أن يلجأ للقضاء عندما رفضت السلطات المحلية اللون الأزرق الصارخ الذى اختاره لمخزن (MODREN ART GLASS ) في تاميزمييد عام(1972)
، وطلبت تغير لونه الى اللون الرمادي .
فلم تعد الألوان في هذه المبانى عنصر ثانوى وإنما أصبحت جزء متكامل مع الفكرة التصميمية لتحقيق الوحدة بين أجزاء المنشأ حتى يستوعب المشاهد المبنى ككيان واحد – كمنتج صناعى مزروع في الأرض ولكنه لا يزال منفصل عن البيئة المحيطة .
وبحلول الثمانينيات فتر الحماس للتطور التكنولوجي مع زيادة تلوث البيئة نتيجة – للنمو الصناعى الضخم وزاد الاهتمام بالبيئة والطبيعة .وبالتالى بدأت العمارة التكنولوجية تفقد الكثير مؤيديها,وان كان هناك محاولات مستمرة لتطويرها. وبعد ذلك نبدأ في الخوض داخل تفاصيل عمارة ال[High -Tech] ومنشأتها وروادها وتطورها والعوامل التى أثرت عليه ورأى النقاد فيها .
*ماذا عن تعريف عمارة التكنولوجيا 
[High -Tech] 
ربما يتفق المعماريون ويتفق أيضا مبانيهم في أنها بعيدة عن الطبيعة البشرية وذلك يرجع لثلاث أسباب رئيسية وبدقة أكثر ثلاث أراء مختلفة .
أولا :في بداية ال[High -Tech] عام 1970 كانت تستخدم بطريقة سيئة بواسطة المعماريين الذين طبقوا الذى الحديث نتيجة للوسائل التكنولوجية المختلفة وبالطبع أدى ذلك لفقد العمارة دلالتها و في نفس الوقت ظل المعماريون يستخدمون جمل مثل (التكنولوجيا الملائمة ) .
ثانيا : يقول هذا الرأى أن عمارة [High -Tech] غامضة وتختلف كثيرا عن [High -Tech] في الصناعة حيث تعنى في الصناعة الإلكترونيات والكمبيوتر والإنسان الآلى وما شابة ذلك.
ويقولون أنصار تعنى نمط معين من المبانى وبمجرد أن نستخدم كلمة نمط يظهر الاعتراض الثالث.
ثالثا: يرفض البريطانيون كلمة نمط ويقولون أنها أكثر صرامة من كونها نمط وربما فات الأوان لكى نطلق عليها أسم آخر في حين نجد أن في أمريكا يعتبرون ال[High -Tech] نمط.
وبذلك نجد أن معظم الناس مهتمة بالعمارة الحديثة أو المعاصرة ولكن ماذا تعنى عمارة ال[High -Tech] بالضبط ؟
ربما عن طريق دراسة خصائصها وتطورها يمكننا أن نفهم مدلول هذا الاتجاه المعمارى ولكننا ببساطة يمكننا أن نقول أن من أهم خصائصها المعدن والزجاج .
ونجد أيضا أنها تجسد أفكار الإنتاج الصناعى المهتم بالصناعة أكثر من صناعة المبانى نفسها وذلك نجد أن عمارة[High -Tech] تهتم كثيرا بمرونة أستخدم .
-ولو أردنا معرفة المزيد عن عمارة [High -Tech] لوجدنا أعمال ……………………… 
* RICHARED ROGERS &MICHAL HOPKINS &) NORMAN FOSTER & NICHOLAS GRIMSHAW ) *

خيرا مثالا على عمارة ال[High -Tech] .
ولقد عملوا في مكاتب بعضهم البعض أحيانا وتبادلوا الأفكار وأحيانا كانوا يتعاونون معا.

*(الوظيفة والإظهار ) أسلوب أو نمط ؟ 
لو نظرنا الى تفسير ال[High -Tech] طبقا لرواد الحداثة في 1920 لوجدناهم ينادون بما يسمى بروح العصر و انه على المعمارى واجب نفسى للتعبير عن هذه الروح .
وروح العصر طبقا لعمارة ال[High -Tech] تكمن في التكنولوجيا المتطورة والحديثة :
لذلك يجب على المعماريين مشاركة واستغلال هذه التكنولوجيا التى تطورت بشكل ملحوظ في الصناعة والنقل والاتصالات والطيران ورحلات الفضاء .
ففي ظل هذا التقدم التكنولوجي الملحوظ لما نستمر في بناء المبانى بالمواد الغامضة والثقيلة مثل الطوب والرخام والخرسانة والخشب في حين يمكن تأدية نفس الوظيفة عن طريق عمل أجزاء رقيقة من المعادن والزجاج المصنعة في المصانع و المجمعة في الموقع !!
ونجد أن المعماريين يعتبروا أن عمارة الـــــ[High -Tech] جزء من التكنولوجيا الصناعية ويتمنوا أن تحكم مبانيهم بنفس الفكر في التنفيذ ويريدون أيضا أن تكون مبانيهم وظيفية و ليست فنية و رمزية و لكن هل يمكن أن تكون العمارة فقط ‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍!!
-ربما يكون من الأرخص و الأسرع استخدام الحوائط الحاملة مثلا و لكن نرى تفاصيل المعماريين في عمارة ال[High-Tech] استخدام الإطار المعدنى وألواح المعادن الخفيفة لأن هذه أكثر مناسبة مع روح العصر مع التسليم بفكرة أن المبانى يجب أن تلحق بالتكنولوجيا.
-وفى هذا الاتجاه نجد أن الرمزية symbolism والإظهار Representation لعبوا دورا هاما كالتالى.
فالفكرة الرئيسية في عمارةال[High -Tech] تكمن في: 
-الهيكل الإنشائي المعدنى Steel structure 
-رؤية فتحات وأماكن التكيف ducts Visibleair conditioning
-إظهار أعمال المواسير بصفة عامة.
وغيرها………..
و ربما لا تحقق هذه الفكرة الحل الاقتصادى الأمثل فتوجد طرق مختلفة أو حضن و لكن هذه هى العمارة التى لا تحكمها معايير دقيقة فهى ليست ناحية هندسية فقط ..
و إذا نظرنا الى مقولة المعمارى _(لوكوربوازية ) الشهيرة أن البيت ما هو إلا آلة للعيش فيها و فى ظل تمسكه بهذا المبدأ نجد أنصار لم تحقق في مبانيه نتيجة لعدم تحقيق الجانب التكنولوجي فيه و أيضا نجد أن مبانيه لم تشبه الآلة فالآلة قابلة للتنقل و التحرك و أيضا الآلة تستخدم للإنتاج الصناعى و بالطبع لا تحقق هاتين الصفتين في المنشآت بصفة عامة .
و الآلة غالبا ما تصنع من المعادن و الزجاج و البلاستيك وهذا هو أساس عمارة……….
[High -Tech] .
مشكلة الإنتاج الصناعى MASS PRODUCTION PROBLEM :
تستخدم العديد من مبانى ال[High -Tech] في الصناعة والإنتاج و من متطلبات الإنتاج والصناعة التطور و التغير في الاحتياجات الفراغية فمثلا في صناعة السيارات نرى أن إنتاج نوع معين من السيارات وتطويره يحتاج العديد من السنين و يكون قد حدث فيها الكثير من التطور وبالطبع هذا التطور يفرض احتياجات فراغية جديدة و على المنشأ تلبية هذه الاحتياجات ولا يقف عن حد معين ويوجد حالان لهذه المشكلة.
·[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]THE FIRST IS TO DESINE & DEVELOP & MANUFACTURE AND MARET ASTANDER BULIDING.
·[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]THE SECOND IS TO MAKE BULIDING ENTIRELY OUT OF CATALAGUE COMPONENTS.


----------



## mohamed2009 (28 سبتمبر 2009)

*السلام عليكم بارك الله في حسناتك وزادك في العلم بسطه*


----------



## mohamed2009 (28 سبتمبر 2009)

*السلام عليكم بارك الله في حسناتك وزادك في العلم بسطه*


----------



## ايمن عاصم (5 أكتوبر 2009)

وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله
جزاك الله خيراً وزادك انت أيضاً من علمه


----------



## yoyo_ahmed (5 أكتوبر 2009)

*وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله
جزاك الله خيراً وزادك انت أيضاً من علمه*​


----------



## حميدوان (8 أكتوبر 2009)

موضوع مميز 
مشكوووووووووووووور


----------

